# Elgin area



## shroomdog (Apr 19, 2014)

Anyone finding any around Elgin? I went out for about 2 hours yesterday and did see somebody else looking around. I didn't find any morels but did get 9 lbs. of Pheasant's back.

[/url]
[url=http://s1185.photobucket.com/user/SleestaksRule/media/IMG_0175.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

Those are edible???? I find TONS of them but never thought about picking them.....


----------



## jcott948 (May 8, 2014)

Really good in fact! They have a meaty texture to them


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

I will have to grab some right now!!! they are everywhere.... i posted another thread ...can you help me ID make sure thats the right one?


----------



## shroomdog (Apr 19, 2014)

I went out looking again last night in the same woods where I found the pheasant's backs with my son. We looked for about an hour and the storm was rolling in so we started to head back. That is when we stumbled upon our first morels of the year. The sad part was that I saw about 30 stems of ones that were picked so out newly found spot is no secret even though it is pretty remote.


----------



## enicholsrg (May 13, 2014)

Picked up about 100 the past couple days out of the Cary area. If You look they are definately out. Found quite a few small ones today that I missed yesterday. Gonna let em be til this weekend most likely. Good luck


----------



## umami (May 8, 2013)

Cary, ay? I'm dying to know where you go. I doubt I will so I will just keep my eyes peeled for those elms. I thought I was on to a great spot in Cary but didn't find anything. Maybe the area needs a few days. Do you guys think that thick undergrowth disrupts the growth of mushrooms?


----------



## shroomdog (Apr 19, 2014)

I went back out to my spot near Elgin. I only found three but they were huge. I see the most bizarre things sometimes out there. I'm guessing it's end of the season since these are so large and I'm finding so few.


----------

